# Studente / alunno / allievo /  scolaro /  educando



## femmejolie

Vorrei sapere la differenza fra questi due termini. Credo che allievo sia meno usato di alunno. Allievo mi pare un sinonimo di discepolo (ad esempio nelle botteghe artigiane)
Il termine "scolaro", come in Spagna, imagino non si usi molto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alunno si usa per gli studenti delle scuole elementari e forse medie, allievo si può usare per esempio a livello universitario o per le accademie militari, oppure come dici tu come sinonimo di discepolo.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Di fatto, come ho già scritto in un altra discussione, alunno è usato anche per la scuola secondaria superiore da parte del corpo docente.

Mi spiego meglio, regolarmente, nei verbali, per le note sui registri di classe, per le comunicazioni alle famiglie usiamo scrivere: "l'alunno xxx ha riportato voti negativi ......" "gli alunni, che si recheranno al CERN di Ginevra, .....".

Nel linguaggio parlato, però, si parla di studente/i.

Scolaro è, invece, usato per la scuola primaria (ex-elementari).


----------



## tie-break

Inoltre "allievo" ha un utilizzo piu' ampio, anche al di fuori dell'ambito scolastico:
gli allievi della scuola di calcio  
gli alunni della scuola di calcio


----------



## danalto

Giannaclaudia said:


> Di fatto, come ho già scritto in un'altra discussione...


Chiedo venia.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Oops, la fretta... è sempre una cattiva consigliera....


----------



## TimLA

Ciao professori!

Ho trovato vari sinonimi per “studente”:
Alunno
Allievo
Discente
Scolaro
Uditore
Educando

Come devo usare ognuno, e che sono le sottigliezze tra le parole?

Grazie
Il vostro discepolo


----------



## underhouse

TimLA said:


> Ciao professori!
> 
> Ho trovato vari sinonimi per “studente”:
> Alunno
> Questo direi che è il termine più usato per indicare uno studente che frequenta le scuole elementari medie e superiori ma non l'università.
> "Scolaro" direi che che è un sinonimo di "alunno" ma meno usato.
> 
> Allievo
> Colui a cui viene insegnata un'arte o una disciplina ma non necessariamente va a scuola.
> 
> Discente
> Mai sentito...io non lo userei.
> 
> Scolaro
> 
> Uditore
> Chi ascolta (da udire), non necessariamente uno studente direi.
> 
> Educando
> 
> Come devo usare ognuno, e che sono le sottigliezze tra le parole?
> 
> Grazie
> Il vostro discepolo


----------



## housecameron

Hi Tim-discepolo,

a complemento delle info di underhouse:

_Uditore _ mai sentito!
From De Mauro_:_
(scol.) chi ha il permesso di frequentare le lezioni in una scuola o all’università senza esservi iscritto, ma non può tuttavia sostenere gli esami e conseguire il diploma o la laurea. 

_Educando_
Conosco _educanda,_ allieva di un istituto religioso. 
Non so se questo termine sia ancora in uso. 
Di sicuro lo si può ancora sentire a livello di battuta: 
_Sembri un educanda!_ Meaning puritan, modest.

Per curiosità ho cercato _educando. _Pare sia usato (anche?) in pedagogia_._

_Discente_: mai sentito. Definizione:_ colui che impara. _
Googlando l'ho visto usato in contesti diversi, contrapposto a _docente_. Aspettiamo qualche esperto.

_Scolaro:_ poco usato, personalmente lo associo solo ai bambini delle elementari_._ 
Però significa anche _discepolo:_
_Giotto fu scolaro di Cimabue_ (io però direi _allievo_)

_Allievo/Alunno_ ho trovato un thread precedente (solo Italiano), ma tu Tim,non hai problemi, vero? 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=404661


----------



## TimLA

Grazie mille Underhouse e Housecameron!
(mi dispiace, sono in ritardo - fuori città)


Hi Tim-discepolo, - Grazie! 

a complemento delle info di underhouse:

_Uditore _ mai sentito! (ho trovato a Zanichelli - Sinonimi e Contrari)

_Discente_: mai sentito. Definizione:_ colui che impara. _(anche da Zanichelli)

_Allievo/Alunno_ ho trovato un thread precedente (solo Italiano),
ma tu Tim,non hai problemi, vero?
No ci sono problemi - preferisco IE (più "azione"), ma SI va bene
Grazie entrambi di nuovo!


----------



## TheFalcon

TimLA said:


> Ciao professori!
> 
> Ho trovato vari sinonimi per “studente”:
> Alunno
> Allievo
> Discente
> Scolaro
> Uditore
> Educando
> 
> Come devo usare ognuno, e che sono le sottigliezze tra le parole?
> 
> Grazie
> Il vostro discepolo


Di sèguito le sfumature che darei alle parole.
Alunno: studente delle scuole medie e superiori. Molto probabilmente si può usare anche per indicare quello delle elementari, anche se ritengo sia più facile trovare "bambino" (è solo una mia opinione personale, aspetto smentite).
Allievo: poco usato in àmbito scolastico. Si trova quando si tratta di imparare un'arte o una pratica anche agonistica, generalmente usato in accezione positiva (fiero di essere allievo di ...).
Discente: fa parte di linguaggio forbito, buona parte degli italiani neppure sa cosa voglia dire, secondo me.
Scolaro: colui che va a scuola. Anche se le nuove generazioni tendono a chiamare scuola anche l'università (sbagliando, dal mio punto di vista), scolaro si applica solitamente in senso dispregiativo e generalmente a fasce di età basse (scuola elementare o media inferiore?).
Uditore: non usato in àmbito scolastico. Mi fa pensare alle "udienze" in tribunali, ecc. ecc.. Forse si può usare anche quando si parla di conferenze.
Educando: anche questo poco usato in riferimento alle scuole. Sembra più la contrapposizione ad "educatore", quindi mi fa pensare ai GrEst (che sta per GRuppi ESTivi, che sono dei momenti di aggregazione a scopo ludico e didattico organizzati solitamente da parrocchie o associazioni a sfondo religioso).

Spero di essere stato utile. Se ci sono dubbi, sarò lieto di chiarirli.


----------



## Salegrosso

Sono d'accordo essenzialmente con tutto quanto e' stato detto nei post qua sopra.
Aggiungo solo che _uditore_ si usa in alcuni contesti, nell'esatto significato riportato dal De Mauro (vedi Housecameron, post n.3), e di solito contrapposto ad _effettivo_. 
In un corso, per esempio, di musica, gli _allievi effettivi _verranno seguiti direttamente dal maestro, potranno fare lezioni "pratiche", e probabilmente pagheranno di piu', mentre gli _uditori_ potranno assistere a tutte le lezioni, ma senza partecipare attivamente alle attivita' in prima persona.


----------



## Tristano

Vorrei suggerire un ottimo libro al riguardo:

Dizionario ragionato dei sinonimi e contrari, CESANA GIANNI 

Lo consulto mooolto spesso...

Tristano





Salegrosso said:


> Sono d'accordo essenzialmente con tutto quanto e' stato detto nei post qua sopra.
> Aggiungo solo che _uditore_ si usa in alcuni contesti, nell'esatto significato riportato dal De Mauro (vedi Housecameron, post n.3), e di solito contrapposto ad _effettivo_.
> In un corso, per esempio, di musica, gli _allievi effettivi _verranno seguiti direttamente dal maestro, potranno fare lezioni "pratiche", e probabilmente pagheranno di piu', mentre gli _uditori_ potranno assistere a tutte le lezioni, ma senza partecipare attivamente alle attivita' in prima persona.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Che dire di "studente"? Pensavo che fosse il termine più generale (che comprende la scuola elementare/media, la università e anche le scuole di lingue straniere, strumenti musicali, ecc.), ma Treccano afferma che si riferisce solo alle persone che studiano nella scuola media o all'università. Questa definizione non è troppo ristretta?


----------



## giginho

Ciao Alan,

Sì, credo che sia troppo ristretta. Secondo me studente si riferisce a chiunque frequenti una scuola dalle medie in su. Si riferisce principalmente ad un allievo di un istituto (scuola media, superiore, università, dottorato eccetera....) ma (a mio parere) non si riferisce a corsi di altra natura. Per esempio, se uno frequenta una scuola di ballo non è uno studente di ballo, ma è un allievo di una scuola di ballo.

Per quanto riguarda i bambini che frequentano le scuole elementari non mi sentirei di usare "studenti" ma "alunni"


----------



## Mary49

giginho said:


> Secondo me studente si riferisce a chiunque frequenti una scuola dalle medie in su. Si riferisce principalmente ad un allievo di un istituto (scuola media, superiore, università, dottorato eccetera....)


Non per le medie (ora "scuole secondarie di 1 grado"), per cui si usa "alunno".


----------



## giginho

Mary49 said:


> Non per le medie (ora "scuole secondarie di 1 grado"), per cui si usa "alunno".



Ciao Mary, 
stando ad una rapida ricerca su google per "studenti+medie" mi restituisce oltre 17 milioni di risultati. Credo che le medie siano un limbo in cui entrambe le parole possano essere usate; la mia personale scelta dice "studenti" ma non escludo alunni, anche se (sempre a mio modo di vedere) alunni si adatta meglio ai bambini delle elementari.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Che dire delle lingue?

- alunno/allievo di tedesco
- alunno/allievo di una scuola di lingue
- alunnp/allievo di un'insegnante de spagnolo

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## MoltoMahler

Alan Evangelista said:


> Che dire delle lingue?
> 
> - alunno/allievo di tedesco
> - alunno/allievo di una scuola di lingue
> - alunnp/allievo di un'insegnante de spagnolo
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!


- alunno/allievo di tedesco --> probabilmente non userei nessuno dei due. Difficile da dire senza un contesto più specifico. In ogni caso, non mi vengono in mente scenari in cui possa capitare di doverlo dire. In ambito universitario può capitare di parlare di uno "studente di lingue" (come di qualunque altra facoltà), ma non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "studente/allievo/... di tedesco/italiano/..."
- alunno/allievo di una scuola di lingue --> dipende cosa intendi per scuola di lingue. In un liceo linguistico li chiamerei alunni/studenti, in una scuola privata dove si studia solo tedesco li chiamerei allievi.
- alunnp/allievo di un'insegnante di spagnolo --> anche qui dipende da cosa intendi. In una classe di liceo dove si studia lo spagnolo li chiamerei sempre alunni/studenti, mentre in caso di insegnamento privato sicuramente allievi, anche se in quest'ultimo caso sarebbe più probabile sentirli chiamati "ragazzi a cui dà ripetizioni" o "ragazzi che prendono ripetizioni da lei/lui".

In generale, il termine "studenti/alunni" mette in risalto l'aspetto istituzionale dell'insegnamento, mentre il termine "allievi" mette in risalto l'aspetto didattico del rapporto diretto alunno-insegnante. Per questo quando si parla di medie/licei/università si ha più spesso a che fare con il termine "studenti/alunni", mentre per scuole di ballo, conservatori, corsi sportivi (per esempio nell'ambito delle scuole calcistiche giovanili c'è una categoria che si chiama proprio "allievi"), fino ad arrivare all'insegnamento privato, è più probabile incontrare il termine "allievi".


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Avrei dovuto essere più chiaro prima. Intendevo persone che *non* studiano in una scuola "formale" / università .



MoltoMahler said:


> - alunno/allievo di tedesco --> probabilmente non userei nessuno dei due. Difficile da dire senza un contesto più specifico. In ogni caso, non mi vengono in mente scenari in cui possa capitare di doverlo dire. In ambito universitario può capitare di parlare di uno "studente di lingue" (come di qualunque altra facoltà), ma non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "studente/allievo/... di tedesco/italiano/..."





MoltoMahler said:


> - alunnp/allievo di un'insegnante di spagnolo --> anche qui dipende da cosa intendi. In una classe di liceo dove si studia lo spagnolo li chiamerei sempre alunni/studenti, mentre in caso di insegnamento privato sicuramente allievi, anche se in quest'ultimo caso sarebbe più probabile sentirli chiamati "ragazzi a cui da ripetizioni" o "ragazzi che prendono ripetizioni da lei/lui".



Dato che le due ultime espressioni sono abbastanza grandi, penso che alcune frasi utilizzino semplicemente "allievo". Per esempio:

La mia insegnante di tedesco ha allievi in tutto il mondo.



MoltoMahler said:


> In generale, il termine "studenti/alunni" mette in risalto l'aspetto istituzionale dell'insegnamento, mentre il termine "allievi" mette in risalto l'aspetto didattico del rapporto diretto alunno-insegnante. Per questo quando si parla di medie/licei/università si ha più spesso a che fare con il termine "studenti/alunni", mentre per scuole di ballo, conservatori, corsi sportivi (per esempio nell'ambito delle scuole calcistiche giovanili c'è una categoria che si chiama proprio "allievi"), fino ad arrivare all'insegnamento privato, è più probabile incontrare il termine "allievi".



Quella è stata una spiegazione molto chiara. Grazie mille!


----------



## MoltoMahler

Alan Evangelista said:


> Esempio: Students of German have a hard time with grammar. (= "German students have a hard time with grammar", ma senza l'ambiguità) *In questo caso non utilizzerei comunque nessuno dei termini in questione. Direi qualcosa del tipo "Chi studia il tedesco...", "Gli italiani che studiano il tedesco...", o renderei la frase impersonale, come in "studiare il tedesco è...". Ma lo stesso vale per qualunque materia; per esempio con "studente di matematica" potrei intendere solamente uno studente della facoltà di matematica e non una generica persona che studia la matematica. *
> 
> La mia insegnante di tedesco ha allievi in tutto il mondo. *Questa va benissimo
> *


*


*


----------



## Aliph

Uditore : 
2. (f. _-trice_) Denominazione con la quale si qualifica chi, senza essere iscritto, è ammesso a frequentare le lezioni di un’università o di una scuola, senza tuttavia avere diritto a sostenere esami e a conseguire un diploma alla fine dei corsi.
treccani.it


----------

